# LONDON | 1 Bank Street | 147m | 28 fl | T/O



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Preparatory works are underway at 1 Bank Street, Canary Wharf:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks U/C to me.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

This is U/C

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest:


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Appears to go up one floor every 3-4 days:


koolduct said:


>


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest:


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Well u/c or ?


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

It is under construction for a while now, I'll notify some of the moderators to change the thread title and to move this thread in the proper section.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

koolduct:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Master_Builder


IMG_2724 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


IMG_2726 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


IMG_2735 by Thomas Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

by chest.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

potto and chest:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest:


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Not bad.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

chest:


----------

